# CPU Wahl



## Saufautomat (23 Oktober 2020)

Huhu,

ich muss eine CPU für mein Projekt auswählen und habe zwei Fragen:

Was ist eigentlich der Sinn einer DC/DC/DC CPU bei Siemens? Als Laie würde ich denken, dass ich doch gleich eine AC/DC/Rly nehme, um mir das Netzteil zu sparen. Aber bei fast allen Anlagen sehe ich eine DC/DC/DC.
Ist es weil Relais nach weniger Schaltzyklen ausfallen oder weil ich sowieso eine 24V Versorgung brauche?

Wenn ich ein HMI (KTP 400) and der CPU haben will und einen Anschluss ans Firmenlan, brauche ich dann gleich eine 1215C? Ich könnte auch eine 1212C mit Kommunkikationsmodul nehmen aber das ist preislich dann auch egal. 

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Blockmove (23 Oktober 2020)

Im Maschinen und Anlagenbau sind 24V DC die übliche Spannung für Sensoren und Aktoren.
Relais sind verschleißbehaftet.
Daher DC/DC/DC.

Die AC-Ausführungen sind meist in der Gebäudetechnik zu finden


----------



## Ph3niX (23 Oktober 2020)

Wenn du einen zweiten Netzwerkanschluss benötigst, dann tut es auch ein Switch. 

Generell hält man es in der Regel allerdings so, dass man Maschinen- und IT-Netzwerk voneinander trennt.


----------

